# Hydro Graphic Dipping and A.W.U.



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Would it be possible to dip arrow shafts. 1000 different designs. Wow, think of the combos you could come up with.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

How much to do a set of limbs? Carbon Fiber look or just plain silver/grey?
TAZ


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Sure you can if you want to pay for 1000 different sheets of film.. :mg: 
The combos are endless. A set of limbs would run around $60.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Not only are these going to be dipped but they will be coated with and awesome clear finish ranging from high gloss to textured matte. Unlike the factory dips these will be able to withstand handling wear, bug sprays and chemical contact with out removing the graphics.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The good bow companies are already applying a clear finish over the top of their finishes. My son's Hoyt camo is nearly bomb proof.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thgats good, I know my Mathews around the front of the grip is straight aluminum from my fingers wearing it down. Ill be using an epoxy finish used for coating Longbows and Recurves. STRONG STUFF!!! and very flexible.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Can you develope personalized graphics for use other than archery? Cost isnt much of an issue. PM me if this is possible.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

We cant but the company I will be dealing with can and the cost is huge and you have to purchase 250yrds.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

will you have predator camo as an option?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you have a FFL ?


----------



## GMorel1916 (May 12, 2006)

fultontx said:


> will you have predator camo as an option?


Really interested in this if you do.

Greg


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Crackers, What is FFL? Just to let you guys know I dont have anything yet. Ill be getting the set-up just after the ATA show Well about 2 months after the ATA. As far as Predator Camo. I will be able to get the Fall Brown as of now. This is a good responce I am getting here on this makes me want to move up the buying process LOL.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

arrowwrapsunlim said:


> We cant but the company I will be dealing with can and the cost is huge and you have to purchase 250yrds.


Ok that is likely to be way more than I would have an interest in. My father inlaw works for a very large company and he was interested in trying some new concepts for them. Of course a finished concept would be 100-400k units, a prototype would be just a couple. He was thinking in the $500 range for one or 2 small decals or simple patterns for prototyping.

If you have any more ideas where I might be able to find more information, please let me know.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

FFL is Federal Firearm Lisense and I believe you have to have one to recieve firearms that are shipped to you. I have a rifle/scope combo (entire gun...stock, barreled action, trigger guard, scope mounts, floor plate, harris bipod, etc... the entire thing.)that I'd be interesed in having dipped as a combo and possibly a Glock. 

.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I second the Predator Camo, but will the Bows have to disassemble in order for you to Dip them? Some that offer a similar service like this require this as well as they have additional costs to do this.

Any idea on what Pricing will be yet? I am hoping you can get Predator Camo seems that when I check two years ago with them they advised no one had requested rights to use it... I have been asking some of the companies that do this and none have offered it though I know some that would be interested...

Good Luck with this new business venture...

LFM


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

Great News!!! A general price list would save you a lot of time...Bow riser $ xx, Limbs $xx, Gun stock $xx, Release $xx.


----------



## swackhamer (May 24, 2005)

sounds great keep us up to date!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, Ill try to answer these in order. Any custom or private image that needs to be developed is a min of 250 yrd, This goes for a bunch of companies I have contacted. And the process is like $5000 that is just for the film. It is nuts. Maybe we can find something close in a stock pattern. As for the FFL Do you need it if you are just recieving gun parts only, Completely disassembled? Now for the bows I would prefer to have you get them taken apart and put back together by your bow machanic that you use now. I dont want to be held responsable for any assembly problems. I am not a bow mechanic. So just shipping parts to me would be the best way and it would cover both of us. As for the pricing I want to do a little more research before I make a price list. I think a rise is going for around $70 and the limbs are around $70 give or take a few bucks.


----------



## GMorel1916 (May 12, 2006)

You need a FFL to recive recievers or frames of firearms.

Greg


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

arrowwrapsunlim said:


> As for the FFL Do you need it if you are just recieving gun parts only, Completely disassembled?


Depends on what part you are recieving. Generally, only the "reciever" is considered a firearm.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

adam you will get my bow to dip it ! since your the first one to put a price of this service ! 
also my OG is anodised how would you take that off ? and show a sample of the pattern I've been out of the camo loop this year !


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Ill look into the FFL and what is needed to obtain one. As for the anodizing Jay I think there is a chemical that can remove it. Ill check with my buddy that does powder coating. He know a little about removing finishes thik that.


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

> will you have predator camo as an option?


Beat me to it... Of course, I'm really interested if you could get Fall Gray... (I would think 95% of people would like that pattern most...)

I'm still waiting on your arrow wraps to be completed in Fall Gray as well.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

PA.JAY said:


> adam you will get my bow to dip it ! since your the first one to put a price of this service !
> also my OG is anodised how would you take that off ? and show a sample of the pattern I've been out of the camo loop this year !


I have checked into having my anodized bow dipped and was told to have it glass beaded or sand blasted as the base coat for the film dip will adhere better to the rough surface.It does not have to be done but is much better for adhesion!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*way cool!*

You will see my bow.

Keep us informed Adam.:darkbeer:


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome. If everything pans out the wany I plan i should have it in about 6 months. I will keep all of you posted.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Would you be getting the Snakeskin Illusions camo as one of your patterns?
The Winter Brown is great out west in the fall.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

It all depends on what this comnpany can or will get in the near future. When it comes to this type of business I am the middle man when it comes to the patterns. Ill be doing the dipping but I gotta get the patterns from a big company. Ill do some looking around to see if it is available from other film companies


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Think you got a winner here.*

Adam, I believe you have a winner here. A lot of us would love to have something film dipped but had no acess to a supplier. I think as long as the costs stay reasonable you will find a lot of new business at your door step.

He if I send my wife in can you do her in Mossy Oak Obsession, it turns me on.:teeth: :darkbeer:


----------



## jgbennett6 (Dec 7, 2004)

adam this is an awsome Idea, i know we had talked about it. to get an FFL...well let s jstu say..no easy at all.expensive and time consuming. Good thing i live clsoe, i might just have to make a day trip to get my Nova done in pred brown !!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I was thinking of dipping myself in it and just using a loin cloth to hunt in. I guess I could dip your wife also.:teeth: Maybe I would do everything but the reciever part of the guns. I will even be able to do ATV parts as well.
I cant wait!!! its gonna be awesome


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know if you've seen the www.watertransferprinting.com website but it has a good selection of patterns.

If your going to dip yourself you better see if it comes in scent-lok


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Just called them and they only have 200 patterns to choose from and Ghost and Mothwing camo patterns. I am still looking for the right company to deal with. My search continues.. As far as scent lock they said it doesnt come with it so they said, I just have to play the wind right..:teeth:


----------



## JAMIE (Jan 28, 2004)

Adam,
I saw in an earlier post that you will be able to do ATV parts when you get set up. Would this include something as big as the fenders and gas tank fairings, etc. In other words, all the plastic that is now green on my Artic Cat, I would like to have camo. I guess you can film dip it as long as it will fit into the tank? I know you don't have prices for anything like this yet, but I will continue to watch your progress, and we can talk when you get set up. Thanks


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Awesome, I am gonna get the bigger tank so I can do all those parts.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

How's things going along, Adam? I'm going to have an extra riser soon, a target recurve aka Hoyt Aerotec which I'm thinking of having dipped in Realtree Hardwood Green or something similar. Still 70 bucks for a riser?


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

Adam,
Can a hard hat be dipped in this process that you are getting? I saw a show at one time that was dipping a hard hat in camo pattern, I have been checking around for a camo hard hat but the only color that I have found is desert camo.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Full metal jack said:


> Adam,
> Can a hard hat be dipped in this process that you are getting? I saw a show at one time that was dipping a hard hat in camo pattern, I have been checking around for a camo hard hat but the only color that I have found is desert camo.


It's the same process so there's no reason why you cannot have a hard hat done like the other one you saw. This process is also known as F.I.T. or Fluid Imaging Transfer. Has many other names too but knowing what F.I.T. stands for makes me feel plenty smart.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

arkansasbowman said:


> I think as long as the* costs stay reasonable *you will find a lot of new business at your door step.


I agree


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

You can dip anything that can be put under water/get wet. Depending on the company I buy the tank from will depend on the camo patterns I can get. I will be trying to get ASAT to work with me. I have to talk to Rob and see what his thoughts are on this. As far as i am concerned ASAT is the best camo available and if I could get that as a pattern, That would beawesome.
I still have a few months before I get started. Hang in there and Ill take care of you guys..


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Do hurry, Adam! I'm sure a lot of us can't wait to have the coolest bows on the range. :darkbeer: 

And Merry Christmas everyone! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

This is for the ladies. :cocktail:


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Not yet, I will know more after the ATA show. I am working on a few plans with some companies and will meet with them at the show.
Adam


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

arrowwrapsunlim said:


> You can dip anything that can be put under water/get wet. Depending on the company I buy the tank from will depend on the camo patterns I can get. I will be trying to get ASAT to work with me. I have to talk to Rob and see what his thoughts are on this. As far as i am concerned ASAT is the best camo available and if I could get that as a pattern, That would beawesome.
> I still have a few months before I get started. Hang in there and Ill take care of you guys..



That was gonna be my request. I'd love to have an ASAT bow!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

ASAT is one of the companies I will be taking with at the show. I did speak to Rob from ASAT last week and he is pumped up about the idea of dipping his pattern.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I had this done by Tarjac. It is black marble with a high gloss finish. Will you have patterns other than camo patterns available? If you could find something along these lines with some color to it. I would imagine it would be pretty popular. Red, blue, green, or purple marbling would look pretty good. Maybe something like the Hoyt bows have. I have looked around at a lot of dipping companies and patterns like this are few and far between. Good luck with your venture.

Justin


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

If I cant get something like that I can get it done via powder coating. My Partner Rob at Moose Ridge Coating can do some awesome marblizing with a new way he came up with that no one else does. The best thing about it is that no 2 items will ever have the same pattern. Ill get some pic and post them soon.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Please do. I just got my wife a new Switchback and she hates camo. I will be getting the riser done in the next week or two. If your friend has anything like mine with some color in it, I would like to see it. If you could email some pics to [email protected] that would be great. Any info on his prices would be appreciated also.

Justin


----------

